# Whitefield Theological Seminary--Any Students?



## tricci (May 31, 2010)

Greetings All!

I will be graduating from Westminster Theological Seminary (PA) in the spring of 2011. I am considering doing a Th.M. or Ph.D. through Whitefield. Could anyone share with me their experience studying through Whitefield? I would greatly appreciate it. Are there any programs of study not listed in their catalog (such as a New Testament program)? Thank you!


----------



## CNJ (May 31, 2010)

Lots of work. Call and talk with seminary President Dr. Talbot. He is also my pastor. 

I am taking counseling classes from him towards a EdD in Counseling and Education. I love the course work. One project became a book.


----------



## Ivan (May 31, 2010)

I considered Whitefield, but did not take that route. However, I can tell you that Dr. Talbot is very helpful and kind.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 1, 2010)

I am doing a program now. LOTS of reading and LOTS of writing. My first class on the Reformation ended up being about 500 pgs. of writing after nearly 4,000 pgs. of reading. There are nine courses in my program + a dissertation. This afternoon/evening found me writing a 20 pg. paper. There are only 7 more to go for this class.


----------

